# Red stuff around my rats eye?



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

ok i came home from grocery shopping and i went to check on them and i saw Kandy with red eye boogers and i wiped them off with a wet kleenex and it looked like blood ,but i knew it wasn't because i read up on this some where i don't remember if it is ok or bad so would someone please tell me if it is ok for my rat?


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Even if it looked like a lot of it, if she was 
a) sleeping 
b) not breathing heavily 
c) acting fine all day before and after you noticed this 
d) back to normal after grooming it off


Then she's fine. If any of those things didn't happen, eh, you might worry.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah - the red stuff is their version of snot etc. so it's like you waking up with a lot of sleep in your eye. Keep a close eye on it as if there's lots of it and its really persistent it could mean there is something wrong, otherwise it's just normal.


----------

